# Alpiner manual?



## Inthewoodsnh (Sep 17, 2016)

Anyone know where I could find the manual to an old Alpiner Wood stove circa 1970s? It is in the home we just purchased and I would love to read the manual. Cannot find it online...I appreciate any thoughts on this.


----------



## Inthewoodsnh (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 17, 2016)

Won't do ya much good. Most of the manuals back then were a couple of pages that said put in wood, light it and adjust air.


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 17, 2016)

coaly claims it is a Fisher knock-off as he stated in this thread ... He knows his Fishers!  Previous thread that shows the same stove: 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/alpiner-matterhorn-wood-stove.104005/


----------

